# Lupo Gti



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Anyone (Kev P ?) know of any sites for these little rockets ??

James.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

http://lupogti.moddedcars.com/


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Cheeky little Scamps aren't they? ;D


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I really like the VR6 engined and 1.8T engined examples 8)


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

James

Nick has given the site/forum that i(and the missus) frequent. Are you getting one? If so, let me know and if you like we can arrange a day to come and see it. Maybe even drive it if she will let you. ;D

I love it to bits, and with the 125bhp 6 speed engine, it sure can give people a surprise. 

Amy's is now 2 years old ( we've had it from new) with only 9k on the clock. Just bedded in and it flies! It really is a fantastic car.

Heres a few pics on the day we picked it up. But IMO it really doesn't do it justice, in real life it looks so much more aggressive...


















Cheers


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

p.s. with its big brother...


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Cheers Gents... thanks for the links and photos and cheers for your kind offer Kev.

Just out of interest does the dash light up Blue ? - just in case


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Just out of interest does the dash light up Blue ? - just in case Â


It sure does


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

ooh... i know a lovely Becker stereo that will fit there then ;D


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

> Heres a few pics on the day we picked it up. But IMO it really doesn't do it justice, in real life it looks so much more aggressive...


Lupo, looks and agressive in the same posting. uhu :-X


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

So James - you actually decided on one of these? you can see a couple of pics of my old one on my site (url below).

Also the Lupo CLub is also reachable through www.clublupo.co.uk as well as thelink posted above.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Anyone else not like Lupos? I hate the headlights (also put me off the new polo) and they're sooo small. Never driven the GTi though. Needed a diesel.


----------

